# 110 volt Airless with Step Down transformer



## sha0546 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi to all of you people.
I live outside the US, and want to order, some new Airless Prayer.
We use 220 volt, so i will need a Step Down transformer i guess around 3000 Watt....

Is it safe to use the sprayer with a Step Down transformer, i mean for many many years of using?, is the transformer can work without any problems for so long time?

Is it safe to the digital card inside the airless to work with a Step Down transformer?


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

if i were you i would contact the pump manufacture you are interested in buying,or you could buy on with a gas motor on it and forget about the electric


----------



## sha0546 (Jan 17, 2011)

I will do it, i guess they will tell me that better not to do it, and no warranty on the sprayer if i will...


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

Where are you located?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

sha0546 said:


> I will do it, i guess they will tell me that better not to do it, and no warranty on the sprayer if i will...


:yes:


----------



## goldenwest (Aug 11, 2011)

I am in Holland, we have 240VAC too. My friend brought a sprayer from the USA (might be a Graco, I can't remember right now). We used it a few times with a step-down and it worked OK. I am not sure about long-term use. I think a problem might arise with 120V AC motors. The step-down will convert the voltage, but the cycles will remain @50. I was told that this will make the motor operate slower, so I didn't bring any AC motor equipment when I moved over here. 

A DC motor would probably be all right becaue the unit will have a rectifier inside to convert whatever AC is provided to DC. But I am NOT technically competent to say this with 100% certainty.

I would try to ask the manufacturer first. Many brands are available here in Holland - but they cost twice as much (or more!) than they doin the USA.


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

This is Graco's response to USA import:

GRACO
Slakweidestraat 31
3630 Maasmechelen
Non‐CE Marked Imported Airless Spray Units
Graco has become aware of numerous issues regarding the sale in Europe of Graco airless spray units imported from the USA that are not CE Marked.
There are a number of EU Directives that apply to portable spray equipment, to show that equipment complies with the Directives, the equipment must be CE Marked and certificates supplied to the buyer stating the directives that the unit conforms to.
Graco units supplied by official distributors comply with the following Directives, non-CE Marked units do not and therefore cannot be legally sold within the EU.
98/37/EC Machinery Directive, 2004/108/EC EMC Directive, 73/23 EEC Low Voltage
Directive, 2002/95/EC RoHS Directive.
The enforcement of the regulations relating to the Directives in the UK is by the Health and Safety Executive, and the penalties for the supply of non‐compliant machinery can be severe.
In the UK the maximum penalty for the supply of non‐compliant machinery is three months imprisonment and/or a £5000 fine. It should also be remembered that any incident which involves injury or damage caused through the use of non‐compliant machinery will fall within the scope of other legislation, for example The Health and Safety at Work Act 1974. These laws provide for greatly increased penalties than those
available under the Machinery Safety Regulations.
In view of the fact that units imported by a number of internet sellers are not CE Marked and therefore do not comply with the above Directives, Graco cannot accept any responsibility for any issues that arise from their import or subsequent use.
For further assistance or clarification, please do not hesitate to contact Graco.


----------



## sha0546 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks goldenwest Thanks paintpro08 for the information, you are right, but if i am not wrong the Step Down transformer, transform the voltage and frequency as well, from 220-240 volt to 110-120 volt, and from 50HZ to 60 HZ.


----------



## goldenwest (Aug 11, 2011)

no, a step-down transformer cannot change the frequency of the AC, only the voltage. 

@paintpro08 - that is just what I would expect to hear from the Graco import agent. Numerous CE directives, regulations, threats of penalties for non-compliance. This is why Europe is so uncompetetive in the world economy. We are suffocating under all the useless regulations and unfair fines, which are just a 'creative' form of taxation.


----------

